# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  نحوه ایجاد دیتابیس با اسکریپت (فایل با پسوند SQL)

## viator

سلام به همگی
اگه سوالم خیلی مبتدی هست عذر خواهی می کنم
هر چه گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم
یکی از دوستان ،پروژه ای به من داد که فایل دیتابیس (mdf) ندارد و به جای آن یک فایل با پسوند SQL وجود دارد که من نمی دانم چطور این اسکریپت رو در SQL Express اجرا کنم تا دیتا بیس ایجاد بشه.
از دوستان و اساتید خواهش دارم که بنده را راهنمایی بفرمایند.
قبلا از همه دوستان متشکرم

----------


## soheileee

DBF؟؟؟؟
فایلهای DBF تا جایی که من می دونم مال dBase هست و ارتباطی به SQL Server نداره!
به هر حال، باید فایل دارای پسوند SQL رو در SQL Server Management Studio باز کنی و F5 یا Ctrl+X رو بزنی تا اجرا بشه.
ببین اگه محتوای فایل با دستور USE شروع می شه یعنی باید دیتابیسی با نامی که بعد از کلمه USE اومده داشته باشی. اگه همچین دیتابیسی نداشته باشی پیغام خطا می گیری.
اگه دیتا بیس موجود نبود باید دستور CREATE DATABASE رو قبل از دستور USE بذاری و بعد کد رو اجرا کنی.

----------


## viator

> DBF؟؟؟؟
> فایلهای DBF تا جایی که من می دونم مال dBase هست و ارتباطی به SQL Server نداره!
> به هر حال، باید فایل دارای پسوند SQL رو در SQL Server Management Studio باز کنی و F5 یا Ctrl+X رو بزنی تا اجرا بشه.
> ببین اگه محتوای فایل با دستور USE شروع می شه یعنی باید دیتابیسی با نامی که بعد از کلمه USE اومده داشته باشی. اگه همچین دیتابیسی نداشته باشی پیغام خطا می گیری.
> اگه دیتا بیس موجود نبود باید دستور CREATE DATABASE رو قبل از دستور USE بذاری و بعد کد رو اجرا کنی.


منظورم mdf بود اصلاح کردم
ولی من برای SQL Express میخوام.
من تونستم اسکریپت رو اجرا کنم ولی کلی ارور دریافت می کنم...
اینم فایل اسکریپت 
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8182513018/Inventory.sql.html

----------


## SabaSabouhi

> منظورم mdf بود اصلاح کردم
> ولی من برای SQL Express میخوام.
> من تونستم اسکریپت رو اجرا کنم ولی کلی ارور دریافت می کنم...
> اینم فایل اسکریپت 
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8182513018/Inventory.sql.html



سلام
من یه نگاهی به این script انداختم، به نظر میاد که اشکالی نداشته باشه. ضمن این که شما ننوشته بودی که
چه خطاهایی می‌گیری.
اما بر حسب حدس و گمان می‌تونم بگم که احتمالاً مسیری که برای ساخت فایل تو این script معرفی شده در کامپیوتر
شما وجود نداره. در نتیجه نمی‌تونه دیتابیس رو بسازه. به خطهای 5و 7 دقت کن، اگه این مسیرها وجود نداره، مسیر ساده‌تری
که وجود داره رو معرفی کن ( مثلاً d:\inventory رو بساز و به عنوان مسیر برای mdf و ldf جایگزین مقادیر موجود کن )

احتمالاً با همین کار مشکلت حل بشه.

صبا صبوحی

----------


## soheileee

صبا درست می گه.
سکریپ رو تست کردم.
اگه دوست نداری که فایل ها رو روی درایو جاصی بذاری خیلی ساده محل ذخیره فایل رو از کد بالا پاک کن تا از تنظیمات default استفاده کنه.
یعنی در خط 4 دقیقاً بعد از [inventory] باید دستورات رو پاک کنی تا قبل از GO، یعنی کد شما این شکلی میشه:
USE [master]
GO
/****** Object:  Database [inventory]    Script Date: 02/15/2015 22:47:54 ******/
CREATE DATABASE [inventory] 
GO
ALTER DATABASE [inventory] SET COMPATIBILITY_LEVEL = 100
GO
...
...
...

----------


## viator

سلام به دوستان عزیز و ممنون از کمکتون
دقیقا درست آدرس مشکل داشت دیتا بیس ساخته شد بدون هیچ اروری..
اما یه مشکل دیکه دارم اونم کانکشن استرینگه که درست جواب نمیده و به دیتابیس وصل نمیشه . فعلا دارم روش کار می کنم تا ببینم میتونم درستش کنم یا نه...
بازم ممنون

----------


## farhad20x

سلام به دوستان و اساتید منم مشکل دوستمونو پیدا کردم و تمام نکات بالا رو به کار گرفتم ولی بازم ارور دارم میشه راهنماییم کنین ممنون از لطفتون 
http://uupload.ir/files/kmor_capture.png

----------

